# 2,4D resistant Palmer pigweed



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a field that roundup resistant Palmer pigweed showed up in last year. I wasn't going to plant beans in this field this year because of the Palmer so I decided to plant pearl millet for hay as a double crop after small grain. There was Palmer that came up after I harvested the small grain so for a burn down I sprayed a mix of roundup and 1.5 pints of 2,4d figuring the 2,4d would take care of the Palmer. It make it sick for about 10 days but then to my surprise it snapped out of it and started growing vigorously. It was only 3-4 inches tall when I sprayed and I can't see any reason why the 2,4d would not have worked. Has anyone else seen Palmer that is becoming resistant or tolerant to 2,4d?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure Hayden. I use 2 pints/ac. of 2-4d and I have not had any problems YET. You need to dose what you have survived heavily so that it is killed for sure before it seeds. That would really make the seeds resistant. Maybe use another herb or just more 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hit it hard with something stouter (dicamba comes to mind) pronto PLEASE before it goes to seed and then shows up on my farm!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to spray it as soon as it dries up enough I can get on the ground. It has really jumped in the past week and is now knee tall. I was thinking about spraying it with remedy(triclopyr)......surely that will kill it. I'm unsure if dicamba would kill it since the 2,4d didn't and now it has gotten much bigger.

I have had a time with Palmer pigweed this year. It has shown up in almost every field I have this year including hay fields and I'm not sure how it even got in these fields.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been awhile since we've used it, but gramoxone wipes everything out pretty quick.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Been awhile since we've used it, but gramoxone wipes everything out pretty quick.


 Yep, in hindsight I should have used gramoxone for burndown but I had a few perennial weeds in the field I also wanted to kill and I have found that gramoxone just burns the top but doesn't actually kill the root system of perennials. Does a great job on annuals though and it looks like I'm going to have to start using it for burndown with all this Palmer pigweed showing up. Now I just have to try to kill it without killing the stand of pearl millet that it's in.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Atrizine maybe? Buctril? Maybe Aim? (don't know if it's labeled for Millet and it is a burndown material). I'd pay just about any price to kill 2,4-D resistant pigweed before it has a chance to reproduce....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

PackMan2170 said:


> Atrizine maybe? Maybe Aim? (don't know if it's labeled for Millet and it is a burndown material). I'd pay just about any price to kill 2,4-D resistant pigweed before it has a chance to reproduce....


 Can't use atrazine as this field is going into grass this fall. I would be very surprised if the triclopyr doesn't smoke it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I have a field that roundup resistant Palmer pigweed showed up in last year. I wasn't going to plant beans in this field this year because of the Palmer so I decided to plant pearl millet for hay as a double crop after small grain. There was Palmer that came up after I harvested the small grain so for a burn down I sprayed a mix of roundup and 1.5 pints of 2,4d figuring the 2,4d would take care of the Palmer. It make it sick for about 10 days but then to my surprise it snapped out of it and started growing vigorously. It was only 3-4 inches tall when I sprayed and I can't see any reason why the 2,4d would not have worked. Has anyone else seen Palmer that is becoming resistant or tolerant to 2,4d?


Kline are you sure the 2,4d failure is not weather or application related. Was the weather to dry or did it rain soon afterwards. How many gallons per acre of water as a carrier. I am really not trying to say you did anything wrong in application. Just reaching for anything


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> Kline are you sure the 2,4d failure is not weather or application related. Was the weather to dry or did it rain soon afterwards. How many gallons per acre of water as a carrier. I am really not trying to say you did anything wrong in application. Just reaching for anything


 It rained a few days after spraying. It was not excessively dry at time of spraying. 15 gallons per acre. All the other weeds present in the field including some horsenettle got a good kill. I wish it was something I did wrong or weather related that caused the 2,4d to not work but I just don't see what It could have been.


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

Full disclosure, I am not a crop farmer, just surrounded by them.

In mid June I made a trip through southern Missouri and was marveling at how rich and thick the soybean were. We were experiencing a drought in Southern Illinois and it looked like these lucky farmers were faring much better. I did see something near Dexter that was spooky. A dense mature tree-line separating field were totally browned out on the western side. The eastern side of the same treeline was dark green and rich. It was obvious it got a heavy dose of some king of herbicide but I have no clue what.

Then I happened across these two stories. The biggest concern is glyphosate resistant pigweed. If yours arent glyphosate resistant, I bet they are gaining resistance against what ever type you normally use.

I post these for you to maybe give you some other items to ponder. I dont know if these or similar articles were posted elsewhere. If so, I'm sorry for the duplication.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/08/01/487809643/crime-in-the-fields-how-monsanto-and-scofflaw-farmers-hurt-soybeans-in-arkansas

http://farmfutures.com/story-improper-dicamba-use-leaves-soybean-farmers-drift-cases-0-144882


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes we have been discussing Dicamba as of recent....and your first article was posted in a eerily similar article I think from AgWeb, but I don't think it was from NPR sources.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I don't have any bead fields or other plowed crops but everyone else around here that does the fields are covered with this stuff, the beans can't be seen at all, don't think anyone has sprayed anything on the fields to try and slow the pigweed.... i sure hope the stuff stays away from my hay fields....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Will the weed stay away from your hay fields?? Our problem here is mares tail which we still have under very good control on our row crops. On nearby rented ground we had 20 acres of Orchard Grass started in Spring sprayed with Roundup planted oats and Orchard Grass, Cut the oats and the last time we checked on it perfect stand of Orchard Grass. Checked on it a week ago and it was infested with mares tail. We cut the mares Tale with a bush hog kept hivh enough so it did not cut the young Orchard Grass... this is going to be a game changer in many areas


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yep, I think it's mares tail I have in my pastures, when it quits raining they will get some 24d......


----------

